# Der 12h Külsheim Renner Thread



## ND! (3. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich wollt einfach mal nen Ort schaffen, an dem wir uns künftig zu allem rund um das 12h Rennen in Külsheim absprechen können (ich weiss, nicht allein meine Idee   ). Also Tourenplanung, Organisatorisches und natürlich Treffen im Biergarten   
Für alle, die nicht wissen worum es geht: 12h Rennen am 16. Juli in Külsheim. Allein, 2er oder 4er Mannschaften. Weiteres hier: http://www.fv2003-fck.de/

Alle, die wissen wovon ich rede sind hier richtig


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Mai 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich wollt einfach mal nen Ort schaffen, an dem wir uns künftig zu allem rund um das 12h Rennen in Külsheim absprechen können (ich weiss, nicht allein meine Idee   ). Also Tourenplanung, Organisatorisches und natürlich Treffen im Biergarten
> Für alle, die nicht wissen worum es geht: 12h Rennen am 12. Juli in Külsheim. Allein, 2er oder 4er Mannschaften. Weiteres hier: http://www.fv2003-fck.de/
> ...


mann ey was soll denn das? das ist ja wohl nicht mehr in Franken... hey !!!
Thema total verfehlt............. ich hab nachgeschaut, das ist in BW !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (3. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mann ey was soll denn das? das ist ja wohl nicht mehr in Franken... hey !!!
> Thema total verfehlt............. ich hab nachgeschaut, das ist in BW !!!!!!!!!


Du wolltest uns ja nicht glauben, daß das BaWü ist... Fährst jetzt nicht mehr mit?! Aber wer zu den 24h nach München fährt (wir erinnern uns:tiefstes BAYERN  ), der darf bei BaWü net motzen...


----------



## rothrunner (12. Mai 2005)

Übrigens liegt Heilbronn auch noch in Franken!

Und Külsheim liegt ganz klar in Franken, genauso wie Wertheim, TBB und MGH.
Nicht umsonst ist z.B. in MGH die Tauber-Franken-Ausstellung und in Heilbronn die Unterlandmesse für Franken!


----------



## sunflower (12. Mai 2005)

rothrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens liegt Heilbronn auch noch in Franken!


Lass das nicht die Heilbronner hören! Die halten sich gerne für Schwaben...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Mai 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Du wolltest uns ja nicht glauben, daß das BaWü ist... Fährst jetzt nicht mehr mit?! Aber wer zu den 24h nach München fährt (wir erinnern uns:tiefstes BAYERN  ), der darf bei BaWü net motzen...



jo des hat was wahres

@wotan kannst du Bilder von Trieb klar machen?


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Mai 2005)

'nabend

wer hier dicke backen macht und über meine heimatstadt külsheim meckert der möge sich mir im fairen zweikampf stellen*. franken oder nicht franken, wen ausser einen bayrisch-unterjochten, orthodoxen hardcore-franken juckts schon? jetzt wo wir Europäer mit (fast) eigener Verfassung sind! freude schöner götterfunken ...

das race kann ich jedenfalls wärmstens empfehlen. war letztes jahr im vierer team am start. dieses jahr wirds leider nicht klappen.

grütze

T°m


*) waffenwahl: hardtail 
ort: külsheim im BADISCHEN FRANKENLAND!
termin: noch festzulegen


----------



## sunflower (12. Mai 2005)

Servus Tom!

Du hast noch was vergessen: Wir sind Papst! 

Und ich mecker ja auch net. Bei euch war's schön und ich hoffen, das Rennen wird es auch.

Und als Termin werfe ich den 28.11.2005 in den Raum. 

Grüßle vom Blümchen


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Mai 2005)

@sunflower
einigen wir uns auf den 27.11.2005. guckst du:
http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/mtb.htm

meine kritik ging an wotan-S-rache. dass külsheim in BW liegt sollte allgemeinbildung sein. wer da noch nachgucken mus .... tstststs.


----------



## sunflower (12. Mai 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower
> einigen wir uns auf den 27.11.2005.


Ähm... Den meinte ich auch!


----------



## rothrunner (13. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei, versuch mal die 12h alleine zu schaffen wenn mein Rücken mitspielt, was er im Moment leider nicht macht.

Morgen geht´s erst mal auf den Eselsweg. Bin mal gespannt ob mich die Wirbel wieder im Stich lassen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Mai 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> meine kritik ging an wotan-S-rache. dass külsheim in BW liegt sollte allgemeinbildung sein. wer da noch nachgucken mus .... tstststs.


eieiei kritik kann ich ueber haupt nicht ab => Stell dich !!!
@sh_p_jr: ich werde mal kucken wer da irgendwelche fotos gemacht hat.


----------



## sunflower (13. Mai 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> eieiei kritik kann ich ueber haupt nicht ab => Stell dich !!!


Ort und Zeit des Duells stehen doch schon fest. Und die Waffen sind auch schon gewählt... Einem fairen Kampf steht somit nix im Wege...


----------



## drivingghost (14. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte mitspielen


----------



## sunflower (14. Mai 2005)

Stimmt! Hast ja noch ne Rechnung mit nem blöden Crosser offen...


----------



## drivingghost (14. Mai 2005)

Bleib mir weg mit dem. 
Da werd ich immer noch sauer.


----------



## sunflower (14. Mai 2005)

Naja, Duell-Termin steht ja somit:

Duell 1: Tom vs. Ralf
Duell 2: Ramin gegen den blöden Crosser (der dann ja aber eh auf dem MTB antreten muss... Wir erinnern uns an die Wahl der Waffen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (15. Mai 2005)

@wotan

tiptop. wir sehen uns am 27.11.2005, wenn külsheims nebel sich lichten und der morgen graut ...



[edit] die henkersmahlzeit steht ebenfalls fest: weißwurst [/edit]


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan
> 
> tiptop. wir sehen uns am 27.11.2005, wenn külsheims nebel sich lichten und der morgen graut ...
> 
> ...


Top, aber sagt mal, so für mich als dummen durchschnittsfahrer: WAS IST AM 27.11.2005??????
Ralf


----------



## sunflower (16. Mai 2005)

Na das!
guggst du 

Musst du halt ordentlich lesen... 
War im letzten Jahr geradezu legendär, darum in diesem Jahr ganz klar wieder!  Wär was für dich gewesen, die Strecke bestand nach Dauerregen zu 90% aus Schlamm. So dreckig war mein Bike noch nie!!!


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

*schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieb*

Soo, in sechs Wochen ist es soweit! Ich finde, das schreit mal wieder nach zusammenrotten. Vorschläge, was nen Termin angeht? Können das ja mit Nightride verbinden... Oder einfach so Grillen... Oder Biergarten... Sagt mal was!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juni 2005)

ja genau 
schüüt einfach noch ein wenig oel ins feuer der momentanen unkoordiniertheit. 
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

Wieso Unkoordiniertheit?! Klär mich auf! Was läuft denn schief bzw was hab ich net mitgekriegt?


----------



## Widu (1. Juni 2005)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch da!!!!  Die Anmeldung ist durch. Dieselbe Zusammensetzung wie letztes Jahr...

@ Tom Schade, mit wem kann ich dann fachsimpeln?


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juni 2005)

@widu

mach dir keine sorgen, da werden sich schon ein paar 'simpel vom fach' finden


----------



## McFlurry (1. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> *schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieb*
> 
> Soo, in sechs Wochen ist es soweit! Ich finde, das schreit mal wieder nach zusammenrotten. Vorschläge, was nen Termin angeht? Können das ja mit Nightride verbinden... Oder einfach so Grillen... Oder Biergarten... Sagt mal was!




hallo,
jaaaa mal wieder treffen klingt gut. Wie wärs mal am WE?!? da hätten wir nach hinten raus mehr Zeit.
Diesen Samstag könnte ich scho mal net, Freitag wäre ok (um mal etwas konkreter zu werden).


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

Biken oder was andres? Tagsüber sieht's nämlich für's WE derzeit schlecht aus...
Wie wär's denn mit nächstes WE biken (unabhängig von diesem)? Vielleicht kriegen wir dann mal ein paar mehr Leute unter einen Hut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (1. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> 
> mach dir keine sorgen, da werden sich schon ein paar 'simpel vom fach' finden



Von denen gibt es viele. (Bin ja auch einer) 

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht bei der CTF in Wertheim? Und dann ?


----------



## ND! (1. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn mit nächstes WE biken (unabhängig von diesem)? Vielleicht kriegen wir dann mal ein paar mehr Leute unter einen Hut...


also mich zumindest 
dieses WE (incl. freitag) bin ich leider nicht da ... aber nächstes ganz sicher. und das bike wird dann ja so oder so bewegt ....


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

Da könnten wir doch für nächstes WE mal das Walberla in Angriff nehmen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt... Wär das was?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnten wir doch für nächstes WE mal das Walberla in Angriff nehmen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt... Wär das was?


was willste denn aufn walberla?? da sind doch nur d..... leute und eigentlich nix schönes. UND SOVIEL ich weiss auch naturschutzgebiet. lass lieber den hetzles machen oder nach eichstätt fahren, da gibts auch ne 33er  runde


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

Eichstätt kostest wieder Geld. Und ich werd nur wieder abgezogen...  Aber ich gestehe, durchaus schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu haben. Und warum Walberla? Frag den Andi! Der wollte dahin... 
Ich bin für alles offen! Hauptsache, wir sind mal ein paar Leute! Von mir aus auch gerne Tiergarten und Klamm. Oder direkt am Moritzberg treffen. Ohne Anfahrt komm ich dann vielleicht auch endlich hoch... 
Du bist doch GPS-Mann. Sag halt was. Oder die Kalchreuther Trails. Dann können wir sicher auch Natalie überreden...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Eichstätt kostest wieder Geld. Und ich werd nur wieder abgezogen...  Aber ich gestehe, durchaus schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu haben. Und warum Walberla? Frag den Andi! Der wollte dahin...
> Ich bin für alles offen! Hauptsache, wir sind mal ein paar Leute! Von mir aus auch gerne Tiergarten und Klamm. Oder direkt am Moritzberg treffen. Ohne Anfahrt komm ich dann vielleicht auch endlich hoch...
> Du bist doch GPS-Mann. Sag halt was. Oder die Kalchreuther Trails. Dann können wir sicher auch Natalie überreden...


naja um runden sind wir sicher nicht verlegen, aber ich fahre auf jeden fall nach eichstätt. was spricht dagegen nächsten di abends mal ne runde zu drehen und das ganze im biergarten ausklingen zu lassen? die kalchreuther trails wären dann ein schönes ding.....


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juni 2005)

@widu

badauz! wann issn die ctf in werde? un wosfor schdregge hebben die do?


----------



## sunflower (1. Juni 2005)

Hey Tom! Spam hier net so rein! Wir wollen was PLANEN!!!   Späßle g'macht!
Wie lief eigentlich der MA bei dir?


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juni 2005)

@sunnablümla

hab den MA trotz aufkommender erkältung gemacht. die zweite runde war anfangs hart, weil motivation im keller. ab km 75 hats dann aber doch wieder spaß gemacht. fazit: die f*** erkältung kann mich mal und der i-schweinehund erst recht!

grütze
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Juni 2005)

_Klopf... klopf... Guten Morgen!_

Gruß, Stefan   



(Wollte mal was sagen!)


----------



## Widu (2. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> 
> badauz! wann issn die ctf in werde? un wosfor schdregge hebben die do?




Guckst Du unter www.velofreunde.de

oder hier:

6. Mountain Bike Tour
Auf und Ab im Schenkenwald
am 04.09.2005 in Wertheim


Touren


Tour 1

mit ca. 75 km/1600 hm ist für erfahrene und fahrtechnisch versierte Biker gedacht. Viele Singletails (mehr als im Vorjahr), rasante Abfahrten und die knackigen Anstiege gehen gehörig in die Beine.

Sowohl Marathonisten als auch Tourenfahrer werden hier voll auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Eine Verpflegung auf dieser Tour wird an der Wertheimer Burg sein!

Es besteht eine Abbruchmöglichkeit nach ca. 52 km zum Ziel und das hat nichts mit Schwäche zu tun!


Tour 2

mit ca. 46 km/1100 hm bietet puren Bikespaß mit Singletails (mehr als im Vorjahr!), rasanten Abfahrten und knackigen Anstiegen.

Ideal für Marathonisten als auch Tourenfahrer die es kernig aber etwas kürzer mögen.

Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind auf diesen beiden Strecken erforderlich.

Den Teilnehmern der Touren 1 und 2 werden landschaftlich schöne Ausblicke auf Main- und Taubertal geboten.



Tour 3

mit 26 km/100 hm bieten wir für weniger Trainierte und vor allem Familien eine Kurzstrecke über flache, gut ausgebaute Wald- und Flurwege an.



Ich denke, es wird wieder die lange Strecke bei uns werden. Letztes Jahr sind wir aber schrecklich spät losgekommen und hatten "nur" drei Platten. Dieses Jahr machen wir das ein wenig anders.   Und wie siehts aus??


----------



## McFlurry (2. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Biken oder was andres? Tagsüber sieht's nämlich für's WE derzeit schlecht aus...
> Wie wär's denn mit nächstes WE biken (unabhängig von diesem)? Vielleicht kriegen wir dann mal ein paar mehr Leute unter einen Hut...



ich meinte jetzt eigentlich eher was anderes (grillen, biergarten...). 
zum biken kann ich erst ja oder nein sagen wenn ihr euch ne strecke überlegt habt.


----------



## Tom:-) (2. Juni 2005)

@widu

wow, das hört sich gut an! merci für die info, habs mir im kalender eingetragen. bin am start, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## sunflower (2. Juni 2005)

McFlurry schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte jetzt eigentlich eher was anderes (grillen, biergarten...).
> zum biken kann ich erst ja oder nein sagen wenn ihr euch ne strecke überlegt habt.


Nix gibt's! Es wird gebiked! Du musst fit werden! Und das geht nicht bei Steak und Bier! ALso rauf auf's Bike und üben, üben, üben...


----------



## McFlurry (2. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Nix gibt's! Es wird gebiked! Du musst fit werden! Und das geht nicht bei Steak und Bier! ALso rauf auf's Bike und üben, üben, üben...




ja, ja wenn da nicht immer so das kleine zeitproblem wäre. 
für heut abend siehts aber ganz gut aus, keinen bock zu lernen und wetter ist super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (3. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> @widu
> 
> wow, das hört sich gut an! merci für die info, habs mir im kalender eingetragen. bin am start, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.




Man sieht sich....


----------



## sunflower (4. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> naja um runden sind wir sicher nicht verlegen, aber ich fahre auf jeden fall nach eichstätt. was spricht dagegen nächsten di abends mal ne runde zu drehen und das ganze im biergarten ausklingen zu lassen? die kalchreuther trails wären dann ein schönes ding.....


Aaaah, ich Depp! Hab dich voll überlesen... Also wenn das Wetter passt, können wir gerne am Dienstag fahren. Das klingt doch gut. Hmm... Ach mann! Eichstätt... Wär schon ne Sache...

Noch was andres: an die Freunde des schrägen Humors und der etwas anderen Fantasy! Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis - jemand dabei?! Nicht vergessen: Don't panic!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah, ich Depp! Hab dich voll überlesen... Also wenn das Wetter passt, können wir gerne am Dienstag fahren. Das klingt doch gut. Hmm... Ach mann! Eichstätt... Wär schon ne Sache...
> 
> Noch was andres: an die Freunde des schrägen Humors und der etwas anderen Fantasy! Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis - jemand dabei?! Nicht vergessen: Don't panic!



Mist das mit Di wird nix. ich muss mi um 0500 nach Stuttgart und komme erst Do abend wieder heim - sorry hab ich verpennt.

Ralf


----------



## sunflower (4. Juni 2005)

Schaaaaaaaade! 

Hat jetzt jemand Lust, sich ein Handtuch zu schnappen und per Anhalter durch die Galaxis zu reisen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Schaaaaaaaade!
> 
> Hat jetzt jemand Lust, sich ein Handtuch zu schnappen und per Anhalter durch die Galaxis zu reisen?



Wenn das bis Juli Zeit hätte, wir wären dabei! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Schaaaaaaaade!
> 
> Hat jetzt jemand Lust, sich ein Handtuch zu schnappen und per Anhalter durch die Galaxis zu reisen?


hae, was?? ich versteh hier jetza gar nix mehr


----------



## sunflower (4. Juni 2005)

Na, am Donnerstag kommt doch per Anhalter durch die Galaxis ins Kino. Und da du ja anscheinend kleiner Adams-Fan bist und Natalie doch wissen wollte, wer das denn bitte ist, könnte man sich den ja mal zusammen anschauen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Na, am Donnerstag kommt doch per Anhalter durch die Galaxis ins Kino. Und da du ja anscheinend kleiner Adams-Fan bist und Natalie doch wissen wollte, wer das denn bitte ist, könnte man sich den ja mal zusammen anschauen.


.. ok nun versteh ich langsam, aber diese woche ist nix, da ich garnicht weiss, wann ich am do wieder hier bin..... fahrt doch am sa mit in eichstätt


----------



## sunflower (5. Juni 2005)

Ach, das ist schon Samstag? Hmm... Mann, so langsam gehen mir die Argumente dagegen aus.  Werd das wohl recht spontan entscheiden. Problem ist nur, daß ich nicht so recht weiß, wie ich hinkommen soll. Mein Auto will grad nicht so wie ich...

Und wegen Kino dachte ich eh irgendwann später und nicht gleich nächste Woche. Eher die Woche drauf oder so...


----------



## Hugo (5. Juni 2005)

jungens und mädels...hab da ma ne frage.
und zwar bin ich am überlegen auch mit zu machen, da mit aber die mitfahrer abhanden gekommen sind würd ich evtl. allein starten.
wie siehts denn an der strecke mit verpflegung aus? kann sich jemand dran erinnern dass es an der strecke was gab oder musste man dann n helfer irgendwo stehn haben der einem die sachen reicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (6. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> jungens und mädels...hab da ma ne frage.
> und zwar bin ich am überlegen auch mit zu machen, da mit aber die mitfahrer abhanden gekommen sind würd ich evtl. allein starten.
> wie siehts denn an der strecke mit verpflegung aus? kann sich jemand dran erinnern dass es an der strecke was gab oder musste man dann n helfer irgendwo stehn haben der einem die sachen reicht?


 
moin hugo,

du brauchst wegen der verpflegung keine helfer, denn du wirst auf jeder runde an einem buffet vorbeirollen. d.h. nach jedem neunten kilometer kannst du dir die plauze füllen mit feinen leckereien. getränke, kuchen, obst, riegel ... satt.

grz
tom


----------



## sunflower (7. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> moin hugo,
> 
> du brauchst wegen der verpflegung keine helfer, denn du wirst auf jeder runde an einem buffet vorbeirollen. d.h. nach jedem neunten kilometer kannst du dir die plauze füllen mit feinen leckereien. getränke, kuchen, obst, riegel ... satt.


Na und selbst wenn... Wir sind ja auch noch da! Also viiiiiele liebe Menschen, die dir mal ne Banane oder so hinhalten könnten...


----------



## Widu (8. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> moin hugo,
> 
> du brauchst wegen der verpflegung keine helfer, denn du wirst auf jeder runde an einem buffet vorbeirollen. d.h. nach jedem neunten kilometer kannst du dir die plauze füllen mit feinen leckereien. getränke, kuchen, obst, riegel ... satt.
> 
> ...



Die Runde wurde verlängert und es sind jetzt 12km pro Runde, aber ansonsten trifft alles  zu.


----------



## sunflower (8. Juni 2005)

So Leute. Sammeln! Hat z.B. Freitag jemand Zeit? Gegenvorschläge?


----------



## McFlurry (9. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute. Sammeln! Hat z.B. Freitag jemand Zeit? Gegenvorschläge?




für was?


----------



## sunflower (9. Juni 2005)

Willst dich wieder vorm Biken drücken?! 
Egal! Hauptsache, wir treffen uns mal wieder...


----------



## ND! (9. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Egal! Hauptsache, wir treffen uns mal wieder...


also ich hätt am freitag schonmal zeit.
aber für was treffen wir uns nun?
biken für die kondition oder essen und trinken dagegen  
wär zumindest für beides zu haben ... aber biken nicht vor 18:00.


----------



## sunflower (9. Juni 2005)

Wie gesagt, mir egal... Würde sagen, hängt auch ein bißchen vom Wetter ab.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, mir egal... Würde sagen, hängt auch ein bißchen vom Wetter ab.


so nun bin ich auch wieder online....kann leider morgen nicht, hier haengen
karten für die oper an der wand..
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (9. Juni 2005)

Jaaa, war jetzt auch mal wieder eher ne spontane Idee... 
Wie schaut's denn mit nächster Woche aus? Mittwoch?! Freitag?! Samstag?! Sonstwas?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, war jetzt auch mal wieder eher ne spontane Idee...
> Wie schaut's denn mit nächster Woche aus? Mittwoch?! Freitag?! Samstag?! Sonstwas?!


********, wir haben jetzt beschlossen eichstaett ausfallen zu lassen, deshalb die frage: will jemand von euch heute 14h ne runde ueber den buck drehen? evtl. ist der florian auch dabei.
gebt bitte hier kurz bescheid, damit ich warte
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sunflower (11. Juni 2005)

Also beim Blick an den Himmel, verleg ich meine Trainingasaktivitäten heute doch lieber nach drinnen... 
Aber wie wär's denn mit morgen? Da sehen die Prognosen ein bißchen freundlicher aus und es werden vielleicht auch ein paar Leute mehr...


----------



## sunflower (12. Juni 2005)

Hallihallo!

Hab da mal wieder was ausgekramt. Wär das denn nicht mal was für ein Wochenende als Tour?
anschaun


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo!
> 
> Hab da mal wieder was ausgekramt. Wär das denn nicht mal was für ein Wochenende als Tour?
> anschaun


ja wie, was sieben seiten lesen?? hab ich das letzte mal für meine DA gemacht!! im ernste, ich weiss nicht ob ich hier bin, da ich evtl. zu elterns
fahren wollte - wenn dem nicht so ist, würde ich schonmal was mitmachen.


----------



## sunflower (12. Juni 2005)

Neeeeiiin! Du sollst keine sieben Seiten lesen! Außerdem ist die Sache von vor fast nem Jahr gelaufen...
Geht nur darum, den Anton-Leidinger-Höhenweg mal abzfahren. Klingt recht interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Neeeeiiin! Du sollst keine sieben Seiten lesen! Außerdem ist die Sache von vor fast nem Jahr gelaufen...
> Geht nur darum, den Anton-Leidinger-Höhenweg mal abzfahren. Klingt recht interessant...


koennen wir gerne mal machen, aber zur zeit ist irgendwie alles sehr hektisch.
ich denke für so eine aktion brauchen wir schonmal vier stunden? wir koennten doch mal mit ner kleinen runde am so anfangen (sa bin ich nicht da)
wasn eigentlich mit dem andi los??


----------



## sunflower (13. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> koennen wir gerne mal machen, aber zur zeit ist irgendwie alles sehr hektisch.
> ich denke für so eine aktion brauchen wir schonmal vier stunden? wir koennten doch mal mit ner kleinen runde am so anfangen (sa bin ich nicht da)
> wasn eigentlich mit dem andi los??


Jaa, läuft ja net weg... Da musst du schon mit nem Tag rechnen, denk ich. Angenommen, wir fahren ab Amberg, müssen wir ja erstmal dahin und dann geht das Gestrampel ja erst los... Sollte ne gemtütliche Tour werden, also ohne Streß. Sofabiken halt...  
Und was fragste denn mich?! Hör auch nix von dem und hab auch wenig Ahnung, was der grad treibt...


----------



## sunflower (14. Juni 2005)

Mal wieder ein verzweifelter Versuch:
Freitag, 20:10 Cinestar, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

Wer kommt mit?! (Keiner, ich ahne es...  )


----------



## Chri (14. Juni 2005)

der film muss ja super sein, so hartnäckig wie du uns da reinzerren willst!  
ich kann aber net, bin den ganzen tag in der fränkischen biken und grillen...


----------



## sunflower (14. Juni 2005)

Keine Ahnung, ob der gut ist! Ich versuch nur verzweifelt, den ganzen Sauhaufen mal wieder unter eine Hut zu bringen. Sind nur noch vier Wochen und da wäre es wohl mal wieder angebracht, sich zusammenzusetzen...


----------



## Chri (14. Juni 2005)

richtig. und alle anderen gäste freuen sich bestimmt, 
wenn wir unser zeug im kino besprechen!!!


----------



## sunflower (14. Juni 2005)

Ja nee, is klar...  

edit: 
Dann mach halt mal einen Vorschlag, statt immer nur dagegen zu motzen oder sich dezent rauszuhalten. Sorry, aber das nevt mich grade. Net böse sein...


----------



## McFlurry (14. Juni 2005)

also ich hätte am freitag zeit, sowohl zum biken (halt erst ein bißchen später, muss auf schulung) und auch abends für kino oder was auch immer.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein verzweifelter Versuch:
> Freitag, 20:10 Cinestar, Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis
> 
> Wer kommt mit?! (Keiner, ich ahne es...  )



...Freitag 20:10...ich bin auf Arbeit...werde im Gedanken aber dabei sein...

Hier in Würzburg geht im Moment ja mal gar nix mehr......  

...Stefan


----------



## sunflower (14. Juni 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Würzburg geht im Moment ja mal gar nix mehr......


Ich glaub, das hat nix mit Würzburg zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (14. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wasn eigentlich mit dem andi los??


hier isser wieder   
war grad ein bissel im stress und bin die letzten tage nicht wirklich dazu gekommen, ins forum zu schauen.

also am freitag bin ich (voraussichtlich) da. kino wär auf jeden fall cool   
und biken will ich auch unbedingt wieder! bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen ... aber wenn ich das WE hier bin, fahr ich auf alle fälle!

@wotan, chris
seid ihr am donnerstag beim unisport?


----------



## Chri (14. Juni 2005)

wegen unisport: denke schon...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juni 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan, chris
> seid ihr am donnerstag beim unisport?


krawobbl ast!!!


----------



## Chri (15. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> krawobbl ast!!!



?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Juni 2005)

könnt ihr freaks für euer privates dating evtl. einen anderen thread aufmachen? das ist ja mal brutalst-spam-offtopic hier.


----------



## sunflower (15. Juni 2005)

Nee Tom, können wir nicht. Weil der Thread genau für sowas gedacht war, weil's über ständiges Gemaile auch chaotisch war...


			
				Hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich wollt einfach mal nen Ort schaffen, an dem wir uns künftig zu allem rund um das 12h Rennen in Külsheim absprechen können (ich weiss, nicht allein meine Idee   ). Also Tourenplanung, Organisatorisches und natürlich Treffen im Biergarten


Somit hast eigentlich du das spammen angefangen und bist off-topic...


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Juni 2005)

dann macht halt einen anderen titel drüber ...


----------



## sunflower (15. Juni 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> dann macht halt einen anderen titel drüber ...


Ach Tom, jetzt ärger du mich net auch noch...  Sei halt net so zickig! Warste doch die ganze Zeit auch net...


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, das hat nix mit Würzburg zu tun...



...und wir haben noch Kinogutscheine hier liegen und keine Zeit....  

Vor München werd ich wohl nicht mal mehr zum rasieren kommen, und sollte in Kühlsheim Reinhold Messner mitfahren, redet ihn ruhig an, bin nur ich.   

Wink.... Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (16. Juni 2005)

Sooo, ich cancel das mal für morgen. Das Wetter ist einfach zu schön. Wäre dann doch eher für einen spontanen Biergartenbesuch... 

Wie schaut's denn mit Sonntag biken aus? Ralf hat ja schon nen Vorschlag gemacht. Wär noch jemand von den Erlangern dabei? Dann wär's aber wohl geschickter, hier irgendwo zu fahren...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Juni 2005)

krawobbl ast!!!


----------



## sunflower (16. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> krawobbl ast!!!


Du nuschelst im Moment so undeutlich!  Hast schon wieder die Backen voll?! Man soll doch nicht mir vollem Mund reden...


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2005)

Cool, dann seit Ihr ja richtig gut vorbereitet für Schlaflos im Sattel 







Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## McFlurry (16. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, ich cancel das mal für morgen. Das Wetter ist einfach zu schön. Wäre dann doch eher für einen spontanen Biergartenbesuch...
> 
> Wie schaut's denn mit Sonntag biken aus? Ralf hat ja schon nen Vorschlag gemacht. Wär noch jemand von den Erlangern dabei? Dann wär's aber wohl geschickter, hier irgendwo zu fahren...




auch das Fahren?? bin antürlich auch für biergarten zu haben


----------



## sunflower (16. Juni 2005)

McFlurry schrieb:
			
		

> auch das Fahren?? bin antürlich auch für biergarten zu haben


Meinte ja nur, daß wir einfach mal morgen schauen, wer sich für was findet... Wie schaut's beidir eigentlich wegen Sonntag aus? Im Prinzip hängt die Planung ja von dir ab... 

@ alti
Hab ich schon gesehen und das klingt schon verdammt reizvoll. Wird wohl aber an der Zeit scheitern. Und man muss schon wieder ne Horde wildgewordener Biker unter einen Hut bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Juni 2005)

ALSO jetzt nochmal an alle und für alle:
S0 19.06 am Löwensaal N Tiergarten: 13h
Ausflug in Richtung Moritzberg.

ich hoffe wir haben das sonnenbluemchen gestern nicht 
allzusehr belastet, dass sie am sonntag auch dabei ist.
das tempo wird auf jeden fall etwas runder als gestern 
sein und bei bedarf koennen wir den rueckweg auch 
kürzer gestalten.. 

wer geht mit


----------



## sunflower (17. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO jetzt nochmal an alle und für alle:
> S0 19.06 am Löwensaal N Tiergarten: 13h
> Ausflug in Richtung Moritzberg.
> 
> ...


Kneifen gilt ja nicht... *hmpf* 
Vielleicht ja dann bis später


----------



## sunflower (28. Juni 2005)

Sooo, mal wieder ich:

*Mittwoch, 07.07. 
*

Wann und wo ist mir egal. Hauptsache, es sind möglichst alle dabei!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Juni 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, mal wieder ich:
> 
> *Mittwoch, 07.07.
> *
> ...



die verwirrung geht weiter  bei mir ist der 07.07 ein Dotag 

leider kann ich am mi erst um 20h ... ich block das mal..


Ralf


----------



## sunflower (28. Juni 2005)

Recht hast du! Hier ist einfach zu warm... 

Dann geht jetzt wieder das beliebte Spiel los: Andreas wäre Di oder Do lieber, da Schwimmtraining, Andi (um weiter für Verwirrung zu sorgen) will aber Mi, da er Do radeln will und Di wohl was andres vor hat. Peter weiß es noch nicht genau, da er Besuch kriegt.

Lassen wir mal das Datum stehen, machen aus dem Mittwoch nen Donnerstag und sind zufrieden?! *anfleh*


----------



## ND! (28. Juni 2005)

also mir wär der mittwoch zwar lieber, aber notfalls lass ich donnerstag den unisport ausfallen (danach wird ja mit sicherheit zu spät ...). immerhin is ja nicht mehr so viel zeit und ne planung halt ich schon für sinnvoll   

also von mir aus *Donnerstag*
dienstag geht leider nicht.

@sunflower
oops ... habs total verpennt, reinzuschreiben


----------



## sunflower (28. Juni 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower
> oops ... habs total verpennt, reinzuschreiben


Hab's gemerkt. Wenn man sich halt nicht um alles selbst kümmert...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

ok jetzt ists also bei dotag (auch gut). ich werde allerdings zum unisport gehen und daher etwas später auftauchen... mein vorschlag ist gegen 20:30 im Röthelheimbiergarten. da kann ich dann schoen hinkommen.

so wie es aussieht ist aber die resonanz nur auf eine mannschaft beschränkt. plant die zweite haelfte eigentlich noch zu fahren??

Ralf (böse)


----------



## sunflower (3. Juli 2005)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh*
Ich mag net mehr!!!  

Yvonne (stinkig)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

na da siehste mal  egal, damit also die kinder nicht verschwitz in den biergarten gehen muessen und dass keiner irgendwie angst haben musst:
der unisport fällt also aus! in anbetracht der tatsache, dass wir nicht
mehr viel zeit haben halte ich eine solche restriktion für sinnvoll. wer nicht 
kommt darf sich also selbst organisieren und sehen, wo, bzw. wie er/sie
schläft. 
ich finde das ganze ganz schoen .... also hob jetz
dotag 07.07. 19h Röthelheimbiergarten. mein letztes wort ...

falls ein zwei mit nichterscheinen glänzen biete ich einen tausch vierer
gegen einer.
Ralf

und jetzt bitte mal sinnvolle statements!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (3. Juli 2005)

Mit Röthelheimbiergarten meinst du schon das Unicum, oder?!
Bin ich auch dafür...

Und nix gibt's! Alleine fährt keiner! Soweit käm's noch...


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juli 2005)

.....aha?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Röthelheimbiergarten meinst du schon das Unicum, oder?!
> Bin ich auch dafür...
> 
> Und nix gibt's! Alleine fährt keiner! Soweit käm's noch...


Neeeeeein !!! den röthelheimbiergarten, jetzt sag bloss den kennste nich.
einfach die gebbert raus und dann rechts in 'am roethelheim' ist so strasse die
von einem bach/kanal geteilt wird.....


----------



## sunflower (3. Juli 2005)

Wo is'n da n Biergarten?! 
Da die Wetterprognosen aber recht wackelig sind, wär's vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn wir was nehmen, wo man nach drinnen ausweichen kann...

@ stöpsl
Was verwirrt dich jetzt schon wieder?! Magste auch kommen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Juli 2005)

leut sagt einfach wo und wann, ich halt mich da jetzt echt raus.

- alles egal


----------



## Chri (4. Juli 2005)

jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. 

naddl und ich sind (denk ich) dabei. zeit passt auch. wir würden auch den röthelheim-garten finden.
aber macht ruhig was anderes aus. 

bis do.

chris


----------



## ND! (5. Juli 2005)

also halten wir erstmal fest:
donnerstag 19:00 röthelheim-biergarten

wenn das wetter nicht passt, können wir ja kurzfristig in richtung stadt umplanen. um die zeit sollte das ja keinen stress geben. und die handynummern sollten ja auch alle bekannt sein ...

ich hoff mal, der stress hat damit erstmal ein ende   

@sunflower
ich kann dich ja dann hingeleiten


----------



## sunflower (5. Juli 2005)

Wie ich ja schon gesagt hab, am Donnerstag soll das Wetter weniger biergartentauglich sein...Ich werde später beim Steinbach reservieren, da können wir draußen oder drinnen sitzen.

Donnerstag, 07.07, 19:00 Uhr Steinbach Bräu

Basta!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich ja schon gesagt hab, am Donnerstag soll das Wetter weniger biergartentauglich sein...Ich werde später beim Steinbach reservieren, da können wir draußen oder drinnen sitzen.
> 
> Donnerstag, 07.07, 19:00 Uhr Steinbach Bräu
> 
> Basta!


 ok und ack  -- locker bleiben !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chri (5. Juli 2005)

19:00 steinbach. 
naddl und ich sind dabei!

ciao


----------



## sunflower (6. Juli 2005)

Juhu! Wir haben uns alle wieder lieb! Schöööööööööööön! 
Ihr habt ein kleines Blümchen verdammt glücklich gemacht!  So, jetzt müssen wir uns diese sonnige Stimmung nur noch bis zum 16. retten.


----------



## ND! (6. Juli 2005)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass sich die stimmung gefangen hat und wir uns morgen ganz entspannt treffen können  

ps: heut war bestes bikewetter  hab zwar gehofft ich kann die dusche zu haus sparen, aber der dreck im gesicht wär aufgefallen ...


----------



## Widu (12. Juli 2005)

Wieso hat sich eigentlich das IBC Team umbenannt?   

Oder seid ihr alle jetzt nicht mehr dabei?


----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

Hey (Wi)du!

Naja, das offizielle IBC-Team aufzumachen ist schon ein bißchen prollig, oder?! Da stand schonmal einer unter IBC drin, hat sich dann aber doch noch umbenannt.
Aber wird sind auf alle Fälle dabei! Freu mich schon riesig! 
Wir rücken auf jeden Fall mit 3 Teams an! Juhu! 

Ich hoff mal, du musst mich diesmal nicht aus dem Weg scheuchen. Hab doch fleißig geübt seit WWR... 

Dann bis spätestens Samstag! *froi*


----------



## Widu (12. Juli 2005)

3 Teams!!!!    

Bin schwer beeindruckt. (Welche?)


Was heißt, aus dem Weg scheuchen, ich habe nett "bitte bitte" gesagt. 

Werde wohl wieder höflich sein. Gehört sich so und es geht ja um nichts.

Ach ja: Freu mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

Wir haben doch Zeit! (mit Hawkwins, McLeod, Wotan_S_Rache und meiner Wenigkeit)
Ruhig Blut! (McFlurry, Chri + einen Nicht-IBC-ler, Mann Nummer 4 ist verletzt, will jemand einspringen?!)
Das Team ohne Namen (sharky, votecstoepsl, drivingghost,dox)


----------



## Widu (12. Juli 2005)

Danke.

Wir sehen uns im Fahrerlager. (Das habe ich jetzt nur geschrieben, weil es so herrlich wichtig klingt. )


----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen uns im Fahrerlager. (Das habe ich jetzt nur geschrieben, weil es so herrlich wichtig klingt. )


Hihi.. Genau! Im Fahrerlager bei unseren Teamzelten oder den Mannschaftstransportern...


----------



## schlupp (12. Juli 2005)

Also es ist noch ein Team am Start: 
2er mixed mit Schlupp und Gattin (team Schultz & Schultz)  
Das wird auf jeden Fall ein dicker Spaß. 
Was spricht eigentlich der Wetterfrosch für das WE vorher?

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## sunflower (12. Juli 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist noch ein Team am Start:
> 2er mixed mit Schlupp und Gattin (team Schultz & Schultz)
> Das wird auf jeden Fall ein dicker Spaß.
> Was spricht eigentlich der Wetterfrosch für das WE vorher?


Ja cool!
Wetterprognosen sehen sogar gut aus. Auf gutes Wetter können sich die Wetterfrösche bisher einigen, nur bei der Temperatur nicht. Irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 Grad.
Hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich mich freu?! 

@ Widu
Bitte mach dann mal irgendwie auf dich aufmerksam. Ich kenn dich ja nur von hinten...


----------



## Widu (13. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ja cool!
> Wetterprognosen sehen sogar gut aus. Auf gutes Wetter können sich die Wetterfrösche bisher einigen, nur bei der Temperatur nicht. Irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 Grad.
> Hab ich schon erwähnt, daß ich mich freu?!
> 
> ...




Vielleicht ein bisschen Gewitter zwischendrin, aber was nicht ... ,härtet ab.

Man kann mich normalerweise hören, da wo (die nette fränkische "da wo" Konstruktion) es scheppert, klappert und laut flucht, bin ich.


----------



## sunflower (13. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann mich normalerweise hören, da wo es scheppert, klappert und laut flucht, bin ich.


Hee, ich dachte bisher, das wäre ICH?!  
Okay, bei mir kommt zwischen dem Fluchen dann noch das laute Lachen dazu...


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2005)

Und ob sharky mitfährt oder nicht wird er uns erst am Freitag verraten. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Widu (13. Juli 2005)

Wie kommt es?


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2005)

Er hat Angst vor Dir. Einer WiDu ist schon gefährlich. ...

Irgendwas mit den Bronchien. Frag mich nicht, was genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (13. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat Angst vor Dir. Einer WiDu ist schon gefährlich. ...
> 
> Irgendwas mit den Bronchien. Frag mich nicht, was genau.



Einer wie ich, ist doch nicht gefährlich. Man muss ja nicht rasen.  (Das ist mir bei einer solchen Geschichte noch nie gelungen...  ) Einer wi(e) Du ist entsetzlich...


----------



## sunflower (13. Juli 2005)

Oh nein! Jetzt geht das wieder los!


----------



## Widu (13. Juli 2005)

Hat es jemals aufgehört...



Es wird zumindest an der Strecke fortgesetzt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ab wann könnte man da jemand von Euch antreffen? Ist ein Plätzchen für mich frei zum lang legen? Findet man das leicht?.....
Naja, dann mal bis dann.....

Gruß, Stefan _...zitter..._


----------



## sunflower (13. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird zumindest an der Strecke fortgesetzt.


Aber nur, wenn du ganz lieb Bittebitte sagst... 

@ Stefan
Also ich werde mit Andi so gegen 18h dort aufschlagen. Zelt für euer Team hat Ramin reserviert, da ist also ein Plätzchen für dich drin frei. Und der ganze Rest trudelt dann auch nach und nach ein. So der Plan.
Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Bruderherz?! Chris wartet nämlich schon verzweifelt auf ne Antwort, weil sie händeringend nach Ersatz suchen...


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

Wie Du mir, so ich Dir... oder so ähnlich?


Nun ja!

Es sieht so aus, als würde sich eine größere Gruppe am Freitag Abend von TBB aus Richtung Külsheim bewegen, um zumindest ein Mal die Strecke abgefahren zu sein. Das könnte ganz hilfreich sein, sollte wieder dieser verschlammte Hohlweg auf der Strecke sein. Wir werden wohl auch gegen 18.00 Uhr in Külsheim eintreffen. (Vielleicht früher, wäre doch ganz nett, den Kleinen beim Rennen zuzuschauen.)


----------



## sunflower (14. Juli 2005)

Mein Plan sieht derzeit so aus: 16 Uhr treffen und Auto laden. Heißt also spätestens halb fünf weg. Sollten wir eigentlich auch spätestens gegen 18h da sein. Weil die Steppkes wollen ja auch angefeuert werden... 
Also ganz dolle winken, wenn du nen kleinen überladenen knallgrünen Seat Arosa um die Ecke biegen siehst.  
Dumm gefragt: bleibt ihr dann da oder fahrt ihr nochmal heim?!


----------



## Widu (14. Juli 2005)

Ich muss so gegen 20.00 Uhr wieder daheim sein, da unser Startfahrer aus Dresden angereist kommt. Der muss nach der Autofahrt mit viel Bier und Nudeln versorgt werden.  

Also: Wir werden nicht dort übernachten, zumal ich nur 12km von Külsheim entfernt wohne und somit nur eine kurze Anfahrt am Morgen habe.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Stefan
> Also ich werde mit Andi so gegen 18h dort aufschlagen. Zelt für euer Team hat Ramin reserviert, da ist also ein Plätzchen für dich drin frei. Und der ganze Rest trudelt dann auch nach und nach ein. So der Plan.
> Was ist eigentlich mit deinem Bruderherz?! Chris wartet nämlich schon verzweifelt auf ne Antwort, weil sie händeringend nach Ersatz suchen...



Hallo Flauor!   

Also Socke ist so... naja... Schwiegerleute... lang geplantes Familienevent... also er kann schlecht "nö" sagen, nur wenn die Welt untergeht dann kommt er. Allerdings ist er dann vielleicht auch wieder Single.   
Aber ich habe einen Würzburger, TOP-100, Sportstudent-und-an-Studien-mit-einbezogener-deshalb-eigentlich-nicht-fahren-dürfender.... also ich hab jemand der 100% mitfährt. Das hab ich gestern auch schon jemand gesagt. Nach dem Rennen kenn ich die Namen dann vielleicht auch richtig.   
So, werde also mal blanko am Freitag um 18:00 da sein.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2005)

servus stefan
kannste deine stuehle wieder mitbringen?
btw: schoene bilder haste gemacht...
wotan


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> servus stefan
> kannste deine stuehle wieder mitbringen?
> btw: schoene bilder haste gemacht...
> wotan



 ....hab sie vorgestern eingemottet! Naja, buddel ich sie eben wieder aus....   Klar doch, mach ich doch alles gern. Brauchen wir sonst noch was besonderes?

Gurß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ....hab sie vorgestern eingemottet! Naja, buddel ich sie eben wieder aus....   Klar doch, mach ich doch alles gern. Brauchen wir sonst noch was besonderes?
> 
> Gurß, Stefan


naja deine pumpe wär nicht schlecht so als ersatz bin gegen 20h da


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> naja deine pumpe wär nicht schlecht so als ersatz bin gegen 20h da



.....ich weiss ich nerve etwas.....    aber..... die Lupu für die Lumatra, oder für´s Bike? Bike... die Große oder die zum einstecken?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....ich weiss ich nerve etwas.....    aber..... die Lupu für die Lumatra, oder für´s Bike? Bike... die Große oder die zum einstecken?
> 
> Gruß, Stefan


luftmatraze


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> luftmatraze



.....jo, ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....jo, ok!


na also, warum nicht gleich so !!!!
im ernst, freu mich auf samstag, vielleicht koennen wir
dann endlich mal in ruhe ein bierchen trinken.

bis morgen


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na also, warum nicht gleich so !!!!
> im ernst, freu mich auf samstag, vielleicht koennen wir
> dann endlich mal in ruhe ein bierchen trinken.
> 
> bis morgen



yo, bis morgen!


----------



## sunflower (14. Juli 2005)

Ich froi mich! Ich froi mich! La Lala Lala La.... *träller*  

Das musste mal gesagt werden...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich froi mich! Ich froi mich! La Lala Lala La.... *träller*
> 
> Das musste mal gesagt werden...


ach, warte mal ab, bis morgen ist die gute laune bestimmt vorbei.....
Singlespeeder ist eingepackt. ich mach alle platt!"


----------



## Widu (15. Juli 2005)

Noch knapp 22h bis zum Start. 


Nun können wir langsam an die essentiellen Fragen gehen....


Wird das Bier reichen? Sind Panzerhügel dazu geeignet Kunstsprünge zu machen?

Wie hoch ist der Mückenlarvenanteil in den Pfützen der Panzerhügel?


Kann man Kettenfett essen?


Oweh... werde ich doch nervös????


----------



## sunflower (15. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Oweh... werde ich doch nervös????


*aufdielistefürwidusetz* Ein Eimerchen Baldrian mitbringen!!! 

Jaa, so langsam fängt's ein bißchen an zu kribbeln... 

Bis heute abend dann *froi*


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle.

Hier mal vielen Dank an alle, hat wieder mal riiiiesen Spaß gemacht!    Waren tolle Teams und wir haben wieder alle gelitten wie die Hölle. (Wir wollten es aber nicht anders!  )

Das mit dem Fotos hochladen.... Sorry, wird wohl doch erst heute Abend online sein. Muß sie erst noch mal richtig "sichten". Von den 280 Bildern sind wenig unscharf, also bleiben immer noch eine ganze Menge. Und dann hat noch ein Spaßvogel(chen) hundert Bilder hochkannt fotografiert!   ...und die muß ich noch drehen, die ersten 50 hab ich aber schon. Will ja nicht wieder Seitenbilder posten.   

Ich werde allerdings nicht alle hier hochladen, 131MB    sitze ja morgen noch dran. Allerdings kann ich sie gern wieder brennen und nach N-ER-FÜ schicken. (Brenne, gegen Porto, auch gern jeden eine CD. Sagt einfach wie und wer wenn überhaupt.)

Gruß, und nicht zu sehr jammern, Stefan   

_*....schee war´s....*_​


----------



## schlupp (17. Juli 2005)

War wirklich spitze!!
Schön war es dann aber abends im Bett, als die Schmerzen langsam aufgehört haben  

@votecstoepsl: Also ich würde dir gerne eine CD abnehmen.


So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding


----------



## sunflower (17. Juli 2005)

Geil war's! Mehr muss man ja eigentlich nicht sagen! 
Aber alle Heimfahrer haben ja noch das Beste verpasst. Wir mussten das Fahrerlager heute Nacht noch gegen die Külsheimer Dorfjugend verteidigen. Aber für was gibt es Bierbänke... 

@ Stoepsl
Würde auch ne CD nehmen. Können die dann ja auch untereinander noch rumgeben...


----------



## drivingghost (17. Juli 2005)

Ja, war eine schöne Veranstaltung. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Obwohl ich nicht gestürzt bin. (;

-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (17. Juli 2005)

Was gibt es von meiner Seite aus zu erzählen?

Fast nichts, außer:

Meinem Schwager hat es bei der letzten Übergabe auf die Aschenbahn gelegt. Er sieht ein bisschen geschürft aus.

Traue keinem Mädel, das einem vor der eigenen letzten Runde unbedingt erzählen muss, wie gut ein Dusche sei.

Grüße diejenigen, deren Namen man vergessen hat, aber die wissen, wen man meint, wenn man "I****" sagt. 

Kann man neue Handgelenke kaufen? Gibt es die irgendwo?

Danke für den Schatten vor dem Zelt!!!


Grüße
W.


----------



## sunflower (17. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Traue keinem Mädel, das einem vor der eigenen letzten Runde unbedingt erzählen muss, wie gut ein Dusche sei.


Wer macht denn sowas?! Biest! 

Ach ja, und bevor wir's vergessen: haben uns gestern noch gedacht, daß ein Külsheim-Nachtreffen doch ne feine Sache wäre. Unsere Zeltnachbarschaft war doch echt klasse und es wäre schade, wenn man sich erst im nächsten Jahr wiedersieht. Oder beim WWR.


----------



## drivingghost (17. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man neue Handgelenke kaufen? Gibt es die irgendwo?



Nein, aber seit kurzer Zeit gibt es eine tolle neue Erfindung für Fahrräder. Nennt sich FEDERGABEL. Diese Federgabeln absorbieren die gröbsten Schläge bei Fahrten im Gelände und schonen damit des Fahrers Handgelenke. Mit etwas Glück findest Du vielleicht einen Laden der schon welche von diesen revolutionären Teilen verkauft.


----------



## McLeod (17. Juli 2005)

mahlzeit

da ich nun daheim bin, möchte ich auch noch mein statement abgeben.
ein super rennen war das, dazu ein echt starkes team wo alles gepasst hat und als bonus gabs noch die angenehme atmosphäre in unserer direkten nachbarschaft. 
mit dem einenen oder anderen muss man zwar mal ein huhn (oder doch vogel) rupfen aber das bekommen wir auch noch hin.   

also bis demnächst


----------



## drivingghost (17. Juli 2005)

Das Team ohne Name: 16. Platz
Wir haben doch Zeit:   14. Platz


Habe vorhin beim Radputz festgestellt dass mein geliebtes Schaltwerk kurz vorm Auseinanderfallen war, die beiden Schrauben vom Käfig hatten sich schon ordentlich gelöst. 
Eine weitere Runde hätte wohl gereicht...
Wann man Schraubensicherung zu Hause hat sollte man sie auch nutzen. Tz, immer diese faulen Penner.


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juli 2005)

So, meine Freunde....  

Habe mal ein paar Fotos (~70) reingestellt...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/1/perpage/24/ppuser/20223/what/allfields

...es sind noch viel mehr geile dabei, nur tut mir der Ar*** weh und das sitzen vorm PC ist nicht leicht.   
Schließe mich den Worten einfach mal an und vor allem großes Lob noch mal an die Damen die Mitgefahren sind. Ihr ward SPITZE!   

So, Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## McLeod (17. Juli 2005)

@ votecstoepsl

für deine mühe bekommste von mir ein bienchen ins hausaufgabenheft   

p.s. mein bike is ein nuclear


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juli 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> @ votecstoepsl
> 
> für deine mühe bekommste von mir ein bienchen ins hausaufgabenheft
> 
> p.s. mein bike is ein nuclear



...ähm, nu-glar, weiss ich doch, war nur so viel Dreck drauf!


----------



## schlupp (17. Juli 2005)

Hey, 
habe gerade mit voler Begeisterung festgestellt, dass wir als einziges mixed 2er Team sagenhafter 9er sind, bei 13 Teams in der Wertung.
Da können wir fast a weng stolz sein.  
Vor allem dann, wenn man bedenkt, dass meine Göttergattin überhaupt des erste Rennen ihres Lebens bestritten hat. Und dann auch gleich noch so eine krass lange Veranstalltung. 

So long
Schlupp

keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (18. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber seit kurzer Zeit gibt es eine tolle neue Erfindung für Fahrräder. Nennt sich FEDERGABEL. Diese Federgabeln absorbieren die gröbsten Schläge bei Fahrten im Gelände und schonen damit des Fahrers Handgelenke. Mit etwas Glück findest Du vielleicht einen Laden der schon welche von diesen revolutionären Teilen verkauft.



Neumodischer Schnick Schnack!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Juli 2005)

na dann halt auch mein senft dazu: danke leutchen, das ganze ding hat sehr sehr viel spass gemacht. leider fühle ich mich weder schlecht noch kaputt - ich mach da wohl irgendwas falsch. er war auch schoen wieder mal ein paar nette leutchens kennenzulernen.

@stefan: sehr schoene fotos. ich würde mich einfach beim cd ding mit anschliessen. du koenntest wenn du zu low kommst das ding mitbringen und ich jage sie mir dann auf meinen rechner (rohlinge sparen)

---- nun leider wieder auf arbeit ---- 

@widu: wir sehen uns am arber (welche strecke faehrst du denn?)

schultz und schultz: klasse ding, wenngleich das grosse lob deiner frau gebuehrt. die hat auf jeden fall besser ausgesehen als du 

weitermachen
ralf


----------



## Widu (18. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @widu: wir sehen uns am arber (welche strecke faehrst du denn?)



Die 250km werde ich mir wohl vornehmen. Du auch, oder?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Die 250km werde ich mir wohl vornehmen. Du auch, oder?


logo - werde aber vorsichtshalber nicht mit dem SSP anfahren....


----------



## Widu (18. Juli 2005)

Es gibt ein paar Sachen, die müssen nicht sein. Deswegen komme ich auch mit dem Schalter. Näheres können wir noch ausmachen.

@ votecs... Tolle Fotos. Aber wieso "Kinderkram"?


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> schultz und schultz: klasse ding, wenngleich das grosse lob deiner frau gebuehrt. die hat auf jeden fall besser ausgesehen als du


Dem schließ ich mich an!  Echt Hut ab vor der Katrin! Die hat sich auch durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen und ist da in aller Ruhe ihre Runde getreten. Einfach klasse! Respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Dem schließ ich mich an!  Echt Hut ab vor der Katrin! Die hat sich auch durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen und ist da in aller Ruhe ihre Runde getreten. Einfach klasse! Respekt!!!



na natürlich auch grosses lob für dich !!!!! und danke für das organisieren. das wollte ich auch schon gestern sagen war aber irgendwie daneben.

@widu: klar ist ja noch zwei wochen hin...... vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auf ein bierchen


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> na natürlich auch grosses lob für dich !!!!! und danke für das organisieren. das wollte ich auch schon gestern sagen war aber irgendwie daneben.


Soviel zum Thema, daß du überhaupt nicht kaputt bist! 
Dankeschön! Hab ich aber gerne gemacht. Und wenn so ein WE dabei rauskommt, immer wieder gern. War einfach klasse!!!


----------



## AndySaui (18. Juli 2005)

Cool, 16. Platz! Dann hat ja die letzte schnelle, schmerzhafte Runde wirklich noch was gebracht (das red`ich mir jetzt einfach mal so ein...). 
Wusste in der Folgenacht überhaupt nicht auf welche Seite ich mich legen sollte, aber ab morgen bin ich wieder auf dem Radl. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, Glückwunsch an alle Mitstreiter, vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder!
Ciao
Andy


----------



## backfire (18. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Geil war's! Mehr muss man ja eigentlich nicht sagen!
> Aber alle Heimfahrer haben ja noch das Beste verpasst. Wir mussten das Fahrerlager heute Nacht noch gegen die Külsheimer Dorfjugend verteidigen. Aber für was gibt es Bierbänke...



Was war denn da los???

Ich hab auch noch übernachtet und wurde von dem Lärm wach, eher wieder zu Leben erweckt, war dann aber zu faul um nachzuschauen und bin recht schnell wieder eingeschlafen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Juli 2005)

backfire schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn da los???
> 
> Ich hab auch noch übernachtet und wurde von dem Lärm wach, eher wieder zu Leben erweckt, war dann aber zu faul um nachzuschauen und bin recht schnell wieder eingeschlafen.



tja, die betrunkene landjugend wollte unbedingt noch ein wenig aerger; wurden aber von teilen des einzelfaherertrios in die schranken gewiesen. leider haben sie dann ne halbe stunde den fc k hochleben lassen und alle zelte durchstoebert. 
bierbaenke als fallen haben sich dann gegen die jungs als recht brauchbar gezeigt


----------



## Chri (18. Juli 2005)

so, ich bin auch wieder erholt.
2er Team war doch ganz schön hart. aber immerhin 5. in der 2er Wertung. kann man glaub ich net meckern.
war wirklich ein cooler Tag...

bis zum nächsten Mal...

...oder nächste Woche beim lowfat.

chris


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juli 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, 16. Platz! Dann hat ja die letzte schnelle, schmerzhafte Runde wirklich noch was gebracht (das red`ich mir jetzt einfach mal so ein...).
> Wusste in der Folgenacht überhaupt nicht auf welche Seite ich mich legen sollte, aber ab morgen bin ich wieder auf dem Radl.
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht, Glückwunsch an alle Mitstreiter, vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald mal wieder!
> Ciao
> Andy



Deine letzte Runde hat sich garantiert bezahlt gemacht. Wir sind weiter hoch gerutscht, die Zuschauer hatten ein Highlight im Stadion, die Sanis noch etwas zu tun und Du kannst Deinen Enkeln mal die Narben zeigen und von der finalen Runde erzählen die Du wohl nie mehr vergessen wirst. Ach ja, Votecstöppsel hat durch Dich ein weiteres sehr gutes Bild geknipst, das beim Anschauen schon wehtut.


----------



## ND! (18. Juli 2005)

das war echt ein geniales WE!
ich find, wir als team haben wunderbar harmoniert und der rest der leute war auch super drauf. naja ... außer die paar ausnahmen, ab die kann man ja ignorieren.

alle die nur samstag da waren, haben die gemütliche zeltlagerromantik, die 6-uhr-jogger und die dorfjugend verpasst!

bin gestern im kopf echt noch ein bissel die strecke abgefahren und hätt gern mal gegen jemanden eingewechselt   

@votecstoepsl
coole bilder! die cd wird sich ja dann hier verbreiten, ich bestell mal nicht extra eine ...

also dann bis bald im wald! (kann ja leider bei dem ein oder anderen etwas länger dauer, aber ich sag nur weisswust   )
Andi


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] votecs... Tolle Fotos. Aber wieso "Kinderkram"?




Komm, geb es zu, das waren genau Deine Gedanken als Du da entlang gefahren bist, oder?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juli 2005)

Ach ja, an das "Wir planen alles super durch und fangen damit am besten 3 Monate im Vorraus an" Wir haben doch Zeit Team: 
Planung braucht kein Mensch, wenn man sich zwei Tage vor Rennstart ein paar mails schreibt reicht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (18. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, an das "Wir planen alles super durch und fangen damit am besten 3 Monate im Vorraus an" Wir haben doch Zeit Team:
> Planung braucht kein Mensch, wenn man sich zwei Tage vor Rennstart ein paar mails schreibt reicht das


ja was soll denn das jetzt heißen?
unser konzept war einfach perfekt!
vorher unter dem deckmantel der planung 2 mal in den biergarten und zum rennen hin ohne stress alles im kasten haben. sogar das startgeld hatten wir schon mehr als 12h vor dem 12h-rennen gezahlt


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

hawkwins schrieb:
			
		

> vorher unter dem deckmantel der planung 2 mal in den biergarten und zum rennen hin ohne stress alles im kasten haben. sogar das startgeld hatten wir schon mehr als 12h vor dem 12h-rennen gezahlt


Eben! Dazu kommt noch, daß bei uns keiner einsam und verlassen in der Wechselzone stand und auf seine Ablösung gewartet musste. Und was heißt denn schon Planung. Wir haben doch nur nach nem vernünftigen Grund gesucht, um uns in den Biergarten zu setzen, um uns vorm Training zu drücken. Und der Wein und die (nahezu) schlaflose Nacht vorm Rennen hat auch nicht wirklich geschadet.
Also, mein lieber Ramin! Läster net! Denn wir sind die Guten!   Zudem war unser Teamname grammatikalisch richtig.


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juli 2005)

wär die startgebür, mehr wie 24 stunden vor dehm rennen zahl ist eine streber, und gramatik hat noch kein mensch jemals gebraucht, nähmlich unwichtig ist der. 

Pah, das mit dem fehlenden Fahrer beim Fahrerwechsel war natürlich so eingeplant damit etwas Stimmung ins angespannte Fahrerlager kommt. 
Tja Wonnie, dann seid Ihr die Guten, wir sind die Spontanen


----------



## sunflower (18. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind die Spontanen


Nur blöd, wenn der Plan nicht aufgeht... 

Hee - *knuff* -  is doch alles nur Spaaaaß!


----------



## Widu (19. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Komm, geb es zu, das waren genau Deine Gedanken als Du da entlang gefahren bist, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Ich bin Radfahrer. -> Ich denke nicht! 




War froh, dass es endlich vorbei war.


----------



## Widu (20. Juli 2005)

Die Rundenzeiten sind online.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2005)

wir haben doch Zeit:

501  30:53	503  31:51	504  35:46	502  31:11
501  30:18	503  30:58	504  36:37	502  31:42
501  30:31	503  31:1	504  47:25	502  31:47
501  30:45	503  31:2	504  38:9	502  32:14
501  31:44	503  32:10	504  36:20	502  32:1
501  29:44			

Ralf

falls jemand noch ne andere mannschaft sehen will: ich hab ein excel makro
gebastelt - bescheid sagen

@widu: arber umplanung: ich werde die 110 MTB fahren, muss mich ein wenig auf rupolding vorbereiten, wir koennen ja trotzdem mal kucken

und der schlupp beim sterben :
http://www.fv2003-fck.de/pageID_2553919.html# (bild ganz unten rechts. daneben ist der andreas)


----------



## Widu (20. Juli 2005)

@ wotan_s_rache  Schicke Dir per PN meine Handy Nummer, kannst mich mal aus dem Ziel anrufen.

Die Rundenzeiten kannst Du bitte für uns auch mal rauslassen.. bin so ein übler Kopfrechner.   Vielen Dank!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2005)

und widus mannschaft
542  32:27	541  30:29	544  31:31	543  29:13
542  32:19	541  30:33	544  31:16	543  29:17
542  32:29	541  29:36	544  30:56	543  28:51
542  33:1	541  29:31	544  30:37	543  32:33
542  34:55	541  30:16	544  30:37	543  29:10
542  34:45	541  30:29	544  30:47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (20. Juli 2005)

Und was sagen uns die Rundenzeiten:

Ein gescheites Fully muss her, der Knilch war ja immer schneller damit, außer in der Runde, wo er ein bissschen schieben durfte.


----------



## schlupp (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Ralf,
könntest du unsere Zeiten auch ma bitte durch dein Excel DIngens jagen.

So long und vielen Dank

Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf,
> könntest du unsere Zeiten auch ma bitte durch dein Excel DIngens jagen.
> 
> So long und vielen Dank
> ...


nummer und name bittte


----------



## sunflower (20. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben doch Zeit:
> 
> 
> 501  29:44


Andi in seiner letzten Runde anscheinend nicht! Saustark!!!


----------



## schlupp (20. Juli 2005)

Nummern: 27 (271 und 272)
Name: Schultz&Schultz


----------



## drivingghost (20. Juli 2005)

Und Team 53 bitte auch noch. 
Team ohne Name.

Wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis alle Bilder auf der Seite online sind? Werden ja Tag für Tag ein paar mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vauWe (20. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sagen uns die Rundenzeiten:
> 
> Ein gescheites Fully muss her, der Knilch war ja immer schneller damit, außer in der Runde, wo er ein bissschen schieben durfte.


Was soll ich denn da sagen. Ich glaube, ich fahre nächstes Jahr doch Singlespeed, da habe ich wenigstens einen Grund, warum ich so langsam bin

Gruß 542 ähm vauWe


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Juli 2005)

vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn da sagen. Ich glaube, ich fahre nächstes Jahr doch Singlespeed, da habe ich wenigstens einen Grund, warum ich so langsam bin
> 
> Gruß 542 ähm vauWe


@vw: ist das der schwager aus dresden?

@ramin&schlupp werde ich morgen machen, komme 
jeze nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## Chri (20. Juli 2005)

@ ralf: ich hätte auch gerne so ne rundenzeiten-liste.

teamname: ruhig blut!
startnr: 351 & 352

danke

chris


----------



## ND! (20. Juli 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Andi in seiner letzten Runde anscheinend nicht! Saustark!!!


danke für die blumen  

bin auch echt begeistert, dass wir alle es geschafft haben, so konstant zu fahren! war wirklich ein super rennen!
viele grüße auch noch an die anderen teams! hat echt spass gemacht und die stimmung im fahrerlager war auch immer super!

@ralf
coole sache mit dem makro. da hätt ich mich sonst jetzt dran gesetzt. wieder arbeit gespart


----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2005)

vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn da sagen. Ich glaube, ich fahre nächstes Jahr doch Singlespeed, da habe ich wenigstens einen Grund, warum ich so langsam bin
> 
> Gruß 542 ähm vauWe




Vergiss es, nächstes Jahr bereiten wir uns einfach mit unserem SSP Kreuzzug auf das Rennen vor, dann klappt das auch geschaltet mit den Rundenzeiten. 

Also ich fand die Idee so gut...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Juli 2005)

so maedels ich hab alle nochmal durchgejagt, da ein
kleiner fehler im makro war 


andreas und chris
352 29:41	351 34:19
352 31:42	351 32:40
352 30:27	351 33:46
352 31:24	351 37:18
352 32:33	351 38:39
352 33:51	351 40:55
352 33:37	351 40:39
352 35:13	351 36:53
352 33:27	351 36:18
352 33:26	351 33:57

Ramin ...

531 35:19	534 32:55	532 28:44	533 34:7
531 34:6	             534 32:7	             532 29:31            533 34:56
531 37:21	534 33:19	532 28:35	533 36:16
531 48:16	534 33:59	532 29:3	             533 35:36
531 34:30	534 33:22	532 28:38	533 38:29
531 33:4			


schlupp .... (wir fahren in RUPO doch in zweierteams,
              lowfat will kotzen)
271 30:32	272 39:49
271 29:44	272 39:49
271 30:31	272 44:8
271 32:29	272 44:54
271 34:30	272 45:47
271 33:37	272 44:9
271 33:0	             272 46:21
271 36:28	272 40:20
271 38:22	
271 33:15	
271 32:5	


wir ....
501 30:53	503 31:51	504 35:46	502 31:11
501 30:18	503 30:58	504 36:37	502 31:42
501 30:31	503 31:1	             504 47:25            502 31:47
501 30:45	503 31:2	             504 38:9	             502 32:14
501 31:44	503 32:10	504 36:20	502 32:1
501 29:44			

widu ...
542 32:27	541 30:24	544 31:31	543 29:13
542 32:19	541 30:33	544 31:16	543 29:17
542 32:29	541 29:36	544 30:56	543 28:51
542 33:1	             541 29:31	544 30:37	543 32:33
542 34:55	541 30:16	544 30:37	543 29:10
542 34:45	541 30:29	544 30:47	


weiter so !!


----------



## vauWe (21. Juli 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @vw: ist das der schwager aus dresden?


Ja.


			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es, nächstes Jahr bereiten wir uns einfach mit unserem SSP Kreuzzug auf das Rennen vor, dann klappt das auch geschaltet mit den Rundenzeiten.
> 
> Also ich fand die Idee so gut...


Häh?


----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2005)

Die Tour auf dem Jakobsweg? Das haben wir doch kurz mal angedacht, oder hatten wir da schon zu viele Biers... Die Idee finde ich ziemlich gut. 3-4 Tag reichen da doch völlig aus.


----------



## vauWe (21. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour auf dem Jakobsweg? Das haben wir doch kurz mal angedacht, oder hatten wir da schon zu viele Biers... Die Idee finde ich ziemlich gut. 3-4 Tag reichen da doch völlig aus.


Aso, ich hatte das eher als "Büßer - ein - gang" verstanden. Gegen wen willst du denn da zu Kreuze ziehen? Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass Singlespeeden die christlichere Art radzufahren ist?

Ach ja, guten Morgen.


----------



## drivingghost (21. Juli 2005)

Danke, Votan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2005)

vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Aso, ich hatte das eher als "Büßer - ein - gang" verstanden. Gegen wen willst du denn da zu Kreuze ziehen? Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass Singlespeeden die christlichere Art radzufahren ist?
> 
> Ach ja, guten Morgen.



Keine Ahnung, wird uns schon ein Gegner einfallen. (Und wenn es der innere Schweinehund ist.)

Das mit der christlicheren Methode müsste man mal abhandeln. Leider habe ich den entsprechenden Grundlagentext (gemeint ist jetzt aber nicht die Bibel) momentan nicht  im Original daheim. Werde ihn mir aber nachher bestellen und dann ein paar Gedanken dazu niederbringen.


----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Votan.



Was bist Du so unglücklich? Deine Zeiten sind doch klasse!!!


----------



## drivingghost (21. Juli 2005)

Da siehste mal, jetzt will ich ein mal einen richtigen smiley einbauen und erwische gleich den Falschen (; 
Habs aber schon geändert.


----------



## vauWe (21. Juli 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wird uns schon ein Gegner einfallen. (Und wenn es der innere Schweinehund ist.)


Ich dachte eher an andächtiges Dahinrollen.



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der christlicheren Methode müsste man mal abhandeln. Leider habe ich den entsprechenden Grundlagentext (gemeint ist jetzt aber nicht die Bibel) momentan nicht  im Original daheim. Werde ihn mir aber nachher bestellen und dann ein paar Gedanken dazu niederbringen.


Du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2005)

vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eher an andächtiges Dahinrollen.



Selbst dabei kann man mit Windmühlen kämpfen.



			
				vauWe schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst in Rätseln.



Das verstehe ich als Kompliment.


----------



## Chri (21. Juli 2005)

@ ralf: danke für die rundenzeiten!

chris


----------

